# Toro 521 fuel filter



## ToroToroToro (Nov 22, 2013)

I cannot see a visible fuel filter on my 1993 Toro 521 Tecumseh-engined snowblower...is it an integral part of the carburetor or is there simply no fuel filter...I thank you for your responses.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

their is no fuel filter on those blowers. u can put 1 in if you want or feel the need to do so....


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, most don't have an actual inline filter. They do however have a small screen in the gas tank covering the hole where the fuel line attaches.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

On tractors that consume 1,500 gallons of gas a year they have water filters that collects an incredible amount to junk, water, rust, rubber in a clear glass bowl below the gas tank before the carburetor. Water being heavier sits at the bottom of the gas bowl in a whiter color.
I wish I had the smaller one under my snow blower engine. At a glance you can read your fuel, ice, dirt or if it needs to be emptied. In line filters must be changed and if you can't read inside, it's a guess when is the right time to do it. I have a cheap $3 filter even on my lawn mowers and recommend it. I find cleaning those tank filters to be inconclusive. Is it intact? Is it lifted, punctured? Air hose test pass?


----------

